

Ask HN: Why Apple ask me for a documentary evidence? - feilaoda

I create a free HackerNews Reader for iPhone/iPod touch. But was rejected twice. I'm really confused.
Why i need a documentary evidence? All news contents are from HN. What should i do?<p>from Apple:
"
Specifically, we noticed your app utilizes articles from The New York Times and Fox news.<p>Please provide documentary evidence that you have the rights to use this content to ensure compliance with the iOS Developer Program License Agreement. Once Legal has reviewed your documentation and confirms its validity, we will proceed with your app review. 
"
======
tstegart
Does your app take people to the stories inside your app, or does it open a
link in Safari? If everything happens inside your app, Apple probably views it
as if you were claiming you owned those stories, or at least were not allowing
the original websites to display their ads and everything. If you provide an
outside link to Safari, then that's weird, because the current HN App I use
does that and it obviously got approved.

